# Neurocam records what your brain thinks is interesting



## ksagomonyants (Nov 3, 2013)

Not sure if this technology can be implemented in DSLRs, but I thought it might be interesting. 

http://www.gizmag.com/neurocam-mind-activated-camera/29601/


----------



## RC (Nov 3, 2013)

"neurocam automatically shoots whatever its user finds interesting"

Well that will surely get you in trouble


----------



## AlanF (Nov 3, 2013)

Neuro always knows what you are thinking.


----------

